# Can someone read my Ultrasound Report



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

So I've posted a couple topics before about my enlarged lymph nodes and pain in my neck. Ive had just about every blood test imaginable and everything is normal. The surgeon said my nodules are too small to be biopsied and said they look fine and nothing to worry about so why do i have pain? Is this part of hashimotos?

Here is my lab report:

The thyroid gland appears inhomogenous

Right thyroid love measures 5.1cc in volume and left thyroid lobe messures 4cc in vol.

There is a 0.6 x 0.4 x 0.2 cm hypo echoic nodule in the right interpoler region. In addition a 0.5 x 0.3 x 0.4 cm hypo echoic nodule is noted in the right upper pole

A 0.7 x 0.4 x 0.8 cm hypoechoic noodle with a single internal separation is noted in the left mid pole.

Diffusely inhomogenous thyroid gland containing multiple thyroid nodules.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What tests have you had regarding antibodies and Thyroglobulin?

Pain is never good; it is considered a warning sign.

Is the surgeon an ENT?


----------



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

My Anti TPO was <1000 (0-34.9)

my lymphnodes is what causing the pains and they said thats a good thing. And can it be from the inflammation of my thyroid?


----------



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

Thyroglobulin was 20 (0-40) range any one else?


----------

